# Problems at work.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone,
I am experincing problems at work with regards to my iui treatments human resources have only heard of ivf not iui. So they are telling me that i need to take it as holidays or make the time up which based on the hours that i do its impossible to make the hours up and also i dont regard iui treatment as a holiday.
I have a meeting with human resources next week and i would like some tips from people that have and are going through the same problems at work thankyou love nicky xx.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

Haven't had that prob, but could you get a letter from the clinic to take to your meeting?  Could you also take a leaflet on iui??

Sorry, probably not much help,
Ginny


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that,I didn't take any time off of work for my IUI's as they were very straight forward.

Good luck though xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Nicky, 

I am sorry to hear that you are having trouble at work and hope that your apt with HR resolves things quickly. I agree with Ginny re a letter or a leaflet - as if they have a policy for one form of fertility tx why have they not for others - or is it just that IUI/ICSI/FET get less press time so less is known by the departments making the policies. I hope that it goes well and let us know. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

I would also appreciate any advice on this.  I know my work will also insist on taking it as holiday - which I think is unfair.  If it was any other medical 'condition' they would probably be a lot more helpful.  Unfortunately I work in a very male environment, and doubt that they would have much sympathy.  It would be interesting to know if there is any kind of help or protection for us.  Its not as if its exactly an easy time for us anyway without worrying about work too!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I also did not need to take any time off work for my IUI appointments and treatment as I work evenings, but I also own the company so it would not have been an issue if had to.  However speaking as an Employer, I thought that by law I would not be able to refuse any of my employees time off for any clinical appointment of any nature nor would I be able to make them take it as holiday. I agree with the others that you should take some leaflets and if your clinic will type out a letter, then take this as well and I don't see why they should not recognise IUI. Sorry if I have not been much help, good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------

